# Atomic Zombie Warrior wheels query



## rockhopper25 (14 Dec 2015)

Hi everyone

I am building the Atomic Zombie Warrior trike, I am having problems sourcing some 20" wheels for the front. 

Has anyone built one of these and can you recommend any options that I could try. 

Thanks


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2015)

@voyager should have all the gen, good luck with the build @rockhopper25

EDIT - BTW


----------



## voyager (14 Dec 2015)

@rockhopper25 

We have built a few variants - some are featured here on CC and some featured on the AZ website and their newsletters 

20/20 e-trikes , year in the life and the transportable for a start .

here is one alternative to expensive hubs - feel free to PM me -

Also I have own a vinyl cutter and have cut some of the AZ logo's etc 

http://forum.atomiczombie.com/showt...ir-of-front-Disc-hubs?highlight=mtb+disc+hubs

regards emma


----------



## rockhopper25 (14 Dec 2015)

voyager said:


> @rockhopper25
> 
> We have built a few variants - some are featured here on CC and some featured on the AZ website and their newsletters
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I have bought the plans for the warrior. But finding wheels is a big headache without spending a fortune.


----------



## voyager (14 Dec 2015)

@rockhopper25 

20mm hubs are expensive , 15mm is another alternative , but beware most hubs seem to be 32h on 20mm and 15mm axle sizes - 15mm is not an easy size to get bolts for , hence I use 14mm for most trike builds , over the past 3 years we have not bent a 14mm axle yet and we don't treat the trikes gently .

LF Quando MTB hubs can and I have shown how they can be converted and even using the screw-on adapter on the RH wheel , they can be used on the left BUT you will need to drill through the rotor mount and into the hub to stop them unscrewing . All these methods are and have been in use for several hundred miles without failure - good luck on your build .

regards emma ( twinkle on the AZ forum )


----------



## rockhopper25 (15 Dec 2015)

voyager said:


> @rockhopper25
> 
> 20mm hubs are expensive , 15mm is another alternative , but beware most hubs seem to be 32h on 20mm and 15mm axle sizes - 15mm is not an easy size to get bolts for , hence I use 14mm for most trike builds , over the past 3 years we have not bent a 14mm axle yet and we don't treat the trikes gently .
> 
> ...



Hi Emma

thanks for your reply, I am totally new at this so I am struggling to get things sorted out and im sure im making a mountain out of a mole hill as they say. I have found these wheels would these be suitable and if so what mods would I need to do to them to make them work ok.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351605190343?var=620607722397&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Regards Brian


----------



## voyager (15 Dec 2015)

rockhopper25 said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> thanks for your reply, I am totally new at this so I am struggling to get things sorted out and im sure im making a mountain out of a mole hill as they say. I have found these wheels would these be suitable and if so what mods would I need to do to them to make them work ok.
> 
> ...



Hi Brian 

Not suitable 

Whats your locale - l might be able to help you 

regards emma


----------



## Andrew1971 (15 Dec 2015)

Hi All
Just a thought my KMX wheel spindle's are removeable so 2 spindle's and two wheel's from the KMX Viper would be bolt on and have disk brake's..
Don't know much they would cost tho 
Andrew


----------



## rockhopper25 (15 Dec 2015)

voyager said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Not suitable
> 
> ...


Hi Emma I'm near York


----------



## voyager (15 Dec 2015)

Hi Brain 

Mick - naughtyboy from the AZ forum is up near you , I will have a look what I have around here in the next couple of days .
You really want large flange 36 hole 14mm rear wheels with standard thread if you want to use screw on adapters . Then you can drill through the flange and stop the rotor from unscrewing on the Left hand wheel .

there were some 32h 20mm hubs on ebay but you will find the rims (32h ) are expensive so you wont save much they were about £17 a pair NOS delivered .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201468615502 for the hubs £28 for the spokes and £40 the rims a pair ( approx ) 
then you need to make the axles 

regards emma


----------



## rockhopper25 (15 Dec 2015)

voyager said:


> Hi Brain
> 
> Mick - naughtyboy from the AZ forum is up near you , I will have a look what I have around here in the next couple of days .
> You really want large flange 36 hole 14mm rear wheels with standard thread if you want to use screw on adapters . Then you can drill through the flange and stop the rotor from unscrewing on the Left hand wheel .
> ...


Thanks Emma, would be good to find someone nearby that I can maybe talk to about trikes etc


----------



## voyager (15 Dec 2015)

Happy to be skyped if you want a chat - 
twinkle-uk

regards emma


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Dec 2015)

....these are the ones I used on my trike, may be suitable for disc conversion as they have big flanges:

http://www.woollyhatshop.com/bicycl...style-heavy-duty-silver-front-wheel-14mm-axle

...hand built and stainless spokes - seem good value, and robust, and no issues for me..........


----------



## rockhopper25 (16 Dec 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> ....these are the ones I used on my trike, may be suitable for disc conversion as they have big flanges:
> 
> http://www.woollyhatshop.com/bicycl...style-heavy-duty-silver-front-wheel-14mm-axle
> 
> ...hand built and stainless spokes - seem good value, and robust, and no issues for me..........



Hi Frank thank you for that link, would I still need a thru axle hub to fix them to the trike? Might be a silly question but I am a total newbie to this and its all learn as you go at the moment.

Regards Brian


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Dec 2015)

rockhopper25 said:


> Hi Frank thank you for that link, would I still need a thru axle hub to fix them to the trike? Might be a silly question but I am a total newbie to this and its all learn as you go at the moment.
> 
> Regards Brian



Brian - no thru axle required as come complete with 14mm axles already. 14mm are the minimum requirement for side mounting. I'm around 13 stone and no issues....


----------



## rockhopper25 (16 Dec 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> Brian - no thru axle required as come complete with 14mm axles already. 14mm are the minimum requirement for side mounting. I'm around 13 stone and no issues....



thanks for that Frank, hope you don't mind if I get back to you about other bits.

Regards Brian


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Dec 2015)

rockhopper25 said:


> thanks for that Frank, hope you don't mind if I get back to you about other bits.
> 
> Regards Brian



....no worries. Worth posting any queries on AZ as well, lots on there have built Warriors from Brad's plans. 
My builds come out of my own noggin, but happy to share ideas........


----------



## voyager (16 Dec 2015)

Hi Brian 

@rockhopper25 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-BMX-Al...880374?hash=item2a501faff6:g:ni4AAOSw9NxTsu5i

these could be modified as they use the bigger 16t plus freewheel and have large flange hubs and the LH wheel will need to be drilled for the securing bolts to stop turning ( unscrewing on the LH screw-on rotor) 

ryanobi has the left and right hand calipers and screw-on adapters on ebay - tell him "emma said "

pm sent on AZ

regards emma


----------



## rockhopper25 (17 Dec 2015)

voyager said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> @rockhopper25
> 
> ...



Hi Emma thanks a lot for that, finally I feel like im getting somewhere, is Ryanobi a seller on ebay as I cannot find him under a search.

Regards Brian


----------



## voyager (17 Dec 2015)

@rockhopper25 

Brian 


Graham is 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RIGHT-HAN...652543?hash=item54048dc43f:g:eTYAAOxyOMdS8occ

also has screw -om adapters and rotors to suit 

contact seller tell him what you want and he will paypal invoice you 

emma


----------

